# Back taxes



## Maranda Simonet (Jul 13, 2018)

Looking for help. Here is a quick back story. I am a US citizen, but for the past five years I have lived in Mexico. I am a single mother and live off of child support. The father is a dual citizen of Canada and France. I haven't paid taxes in the past 5 years since my child was born and I want to get caught up on my paperwork before I return to the US. Can someone please help me with advice as to what steps to take or where to seek help with this matter. Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This is the IRS page on the Streamlined Compliance Procedures: https://www.irs.gov/individuals/international-taxpayers/streamlined-filing-compliance-procedures

Basically, you'll need to file returns for the current tax year (i.e. 2017 - at least until October) and for three years prior. Then, if you have foreign bank accounts that total more than $10,000, six years of back FBAR reports. The IRS pages describe the exact process (how to file the returns and how to mark them up as being part of the Streamlined Compliance program) and you are asked to prepare a statement explaining why you didn't file before. (Standard is that you didn't know or didn't realize you had to file from outside the US.) 

Depending on the amounts involved, you could simply contend that your income for those past years did not meet the filing requirements. You'd have to check the filing thresholds for your filing status (assume it's head of household in your case) and see what applies.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

I think that if you are unemployed and living off of child-support, you have no declarable income so a tax return shouldn’t even be necessary. Alimony is taxable I believe but not child support.


----------

